# Eberron-esqe game in western suburbs



## Axegrrl (Mar 31, 2005)

We're looking for 1-2 players for a game in Batavia on alternating Saturdays. The game is currently an Eberron-like setting, with a bit of tech and stuff from the Iron Kingdoms being pulled in, plus a couple of ideas from Oathbound, and other possibilities as well. (Ping me for more info... I don't want to give away too much info to one of the players who's on the boards).


----------



## Axegrrl (May 2, 2005)

*Still looking for a player or two...*

We're still in Eberron. Right now we're in Zilargo, trying to prevent the assassination of a Karnathi prince. We may be heading to other planes soon, in hopes of preventing another war on Khorvaire.... 

Ping me if you're interested!


----------

